# winterharte biker - bilder - touren - laberfred



## orangerauch (14. November 2014)

es wird winter… das biken zäher, wir biken weiter

z.B. so:






aber nicht ohne auch so:





im Schwarzwald wenns nicht anders geht,
in den Vogesen gerne, denn es gibt dort immer ferme-auberges, die das ganze Jahr geöffnet sind.


----------



## aufgehts (14. November 2014)

huch,  da ist ja mein bike mit auf,m bild.
dann war ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (14. November 2014)

yess!  es war am 16.November 2013


----------



## shield (15. November 2014)

gestern doch ein wenig überrascht geworden also ich noch auf den bernstein gefahren bin.


----------



## orangerauch (15. November 2014)

@shield: genialer freitag 

und sogar an diesem Samstag noch auf nem Bild die Sonne eingefangen, als wärs noch immer indian summer:




15.11. über dem Dreisamtal auf einer namenlosen burg mit einer rutschigen felsstufe und  drei lohnenden kehren…


----------



## orangerauch (15. November 2014)

hey,
ich hätte lust richtung Vogesen zu fahren: Wetter passt hier am besten zwischen Colmar und Thann: https://www.meteoblue.com/de/frankreich/wetter-thann/wheretogo.

edit: -> Wettervorhersage hat sich leider verschlechtert.
macht also wenig Sinn.


----------



## ykcor (15. November 2014)

Wir gehen morgen knapp nördlich von Freiburg shuttlen und suchen noch eine Person mit Führerschein, da bei uns jemand abgesprungen ist. Bisher sind wir zu siebt mit 2 Autos. Jeder fährt einmal Auto und darf 3 mal etwa 800hm vernichten. Bei Interesse melden - wir sind alle nett und umgänglich


----------



## malmo (16. November 2014)

Gestern beim Wattkopf etwas rumgerollt, Richtung Ettlingen runter...
Das erste Mal komplett schmerzfrei holprigere Trails runter nach dem Schlüsselbeinbruch, der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2014)

der Winter SOLL kommen: nichts als Wasser von oben und unten heute bei Guebwiller. Die Blockhütte war die Rettung. in ihr kam der rettende Gedanke, die Tour abzukürzen bevor der Wolkenbruch kam…

 
16.11.2014


----------



## AlexMC (16. November 2014)

Also nachdem es noch morgens gepißt hat, war der Nachmittag bei uns traumhaft, nur zu früh dunkel wird's.


----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2014)

schöner Laubwald! wo wächst der denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

War vorhin auch noch unterwegs kleine Tour durchs Wodantal in Hattingen/NRW.


----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2014)

zeit, daß es schneit…


----------



## HibboTronic (16. November 2014)

ja dann wirds wieder spaßiger


----------



## AlexMC (16. November 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> schöner Laubwald! wo wächst der denn?


am Eichelberg, und weiter oben gab's noch was zum stolpern  (schau mal im Blderthread)


----------



## ykcor (21. November 2014)

Servus! Geht am Samstag ein Vogesenkenner im Nachbarland fahren? Wir würden uns gerne anschließen und unsere Vogesenkenntisse  ausbauen. Danke schomal


----------



## orangerauch (21. November 2014)

bis Niederbronn-les-Bains möchtest du wohl nicht fahren (150km)? dort gibts morgen ne tour.
es wird übernachtet und Sonntags im D-F Borderlinegebiet noch ne tour gemacht. 
ich selbst werde allerdings mit öffis bis Hagenau fahren und dort aufgesammelt. 
grüße ju


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (22. November 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback, war aber leider zu spät. Wir haben uns heute in Nähe von Dabo auf der Bluegrass-Endurostrecke umgesehen


----------



## orangerauch (30. November 2014)

30.11.2014
der Winter will dieses Jahr wohl nicht kommen:
zumindest nicht über der Nebelgranze (über 800m)




am horizont: fôret noir


----------



## flo_aus_ka (1. Dezember 2014)

Winter? I've never heard of this Pokemon 

Auf Tour mit @malmo , ist aber schon wieder 9 Tage. Spätestens Freitag gibts aber die nächste Runde


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch noch ein schönes Herbstbild hier:


----------



## noocelo (9. Dezember 2014)

... schönes motiv; weichzeichner-effekt und rahmen stört bisschen.


----------



## black soul (11. Dezember 2014)

schönes bild. karl-schöpf-hütte ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2014)

black soul schrieb:


> schönes bild. karl-schöpf-hütte ?



So isses







mobil gesendet


----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist eigentlich immernoch Herbst!? 
Gestern bei 12°C und kurzer Hose...


----------



## shield (19. Dezember 2014)

@matou 
geil der bismarckturm - schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2014)

Der Thread sollte doch eigentlich zur Zeit eher "wasserfeste biker" heißen    Dennoch heute eine Regenpause genutzt.


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2014)

von der anderen Rheinseite zum Schwarzwald:






Mit dem Radl natürlich:


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2014)

wer hier das erste bild mit bike im Schnee postet hat hier den Winterpokal gewonnen!
Am kommenden Wochenende solls endlich auch hier in höheren Lagen so weit sein...


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2014)

the winner is….




Optimizer


----------



## arise (27. Dezember 2014)

ja heilandszak....nu gewinnt auch noch en pälzer.....


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Dezember 2014)

arise schrieb:


> ja heilandszak....nu gewinnt auch noch en pälzer.....


und, wie isch der nufkomme? Hat ers Rad mit´m Auto hochgfahre unn do nah gstellt?


----------



## arise (27. Dezember 2014)

viellicht ischer am dilldap gfolgt....oder hät de nachtkrab gsucht....oder hät eifach luage welle obs sich au im schnee fährt....

dumm gschwätz aus


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Dezember 2014)

Carl-Schöpf mal von innen:







mobil gesendet


----------



## /dev/random (28. Dezember 2014)

Heute im Nordschwarzwald.








Einen kleinen Bericht und mehr Bilder gibt's hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (29. Dezember 2014)

Mumpitz, da bin ich mal nicht in Karlsruhe und schon schneits wie blöde


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

Ganz oben war noch genug Schnee:






mehr Bilder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bild...r-ka-schwarzwald.672587/page-16#post-12595815


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar Pfalz aber auch viel Schnee!

mobil gesendet


----------



## ykcor (27. Februar 2015)

Wir wollen morgen in die Vogesen, genauer gesagt Richtung Liepvre oder Ribeauvillé. Bisher sind wir zu viert/fünft. Bergauf sind wir eher gemütlich unterwegs. Höhenmeter werden es, je nach Kondition, 800 bis 1200. Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand anschließen.


----------



## aufgehts (27. Februar 2015)

Da werdet Ihr im schnee landen...


----------



## aufgehts (27. Februar 2015)

http://www.skiregio.net/webcams-schwarzwald-vogesen.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (27. Februar 2015)

Das ist nett von dir  Wir werden es morgen dennoch probieren - bei dem traumhaften Wetter wäre es schade um den Versuch


----------



## ykcor (28. Februar 2015)

In der Region Liepvre scheint es gar nicht geschneit zu haben. Die Trails waren allesamt frei, einzig auf dem Kamm Richtung Chalmont hatte es ein wenig, gut fahrbaren Schnee. Und dort lag letzte Woche noch deutlich mehr. Hat sich also vollends geloht


----------



## aufgehts (28. Februar 2015)

die kehren-orgie über liepvre ist immer wieder lohnend


----------



## AlexMC (28. Februar 2015)

Auf der Badener Höhe gab's noch reichlich von dem weißen Zeug. Was die Wegwahl sehr vereinfachte...


----------



## AlexMC (15. März 2015)

Und nochmal eine volle Packung Winter - allerdings im Thüringer Wald


----------

